# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  will this waterstop work?

## breakerboy2000

I intend to rebate a premade slope into concrete base with linear drain, 
I normally see them adhered under the mortar bed, but in my case I would prefer to waterproof after the slope is installed 
would this work?  
Thanks.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

80 to 90% of all showers are waterproofed prior to adding the screed. The only reason for this is to save time waiting for the screed to properly dry out before waterproofing. 
So, if you want to seal over the screed, no problem, but it could take a few days, more if not helped with a fan and good ventilation. 
Don't be tempted to seal it too early, the trapped moisture in the screed may effect you brand of waterproofing over time if it con not dully cure due to the presents of trapped moisture. 
Also ensure the waterproofing runs onto the watertop angle around the outer perimeter of the shower. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## breakerboy2000

thanks for your reply,  I do not think I need screed as I am using the preslope, I just wanted to ask as the stop looks pretty shallow, just sitting under the tile, wanted to know it its alright. 
thanks.

----------


## breakerboy2000

Hello, 
another qu about waterstop placement, 
I plan on waterproofing the complete bathroom floor, do I need another waterstop placed under the glass panel meeting up with the existing one in the diagram?    
the problem with this is, part of the waterstop would then be within the 1500mm splash radius,  so i may have to lengthen the glass panel or move the waterstop 400mm back - to the next available grout line. 
or could I put a waterstop just under the glass panel, stopping short of the existing one, leaving a gap, as there wouldn't be much point if its within 1500mm..   
thank you for any replies.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hello, 
> another qu about waterstop placement, 
> I plan on waterproofing the complete bathroom floor, do I need another waterstop placed under the glass panel meeting up with the existing one in the diagram?    
> the problem with this is, part of the waterstop would then be within the 1500mm splash radius,  so i may have to lengthen the glass panel or move the waterstop 400mm back - to the next available grout line. 
> or could I put a waterstop just under the glass panel, stopping short of the existing one, leaving a gap, as there wouldn't be much point if its within 1500mm..   
> thank you for any replies.

  Your best option would be to place the waterstop under the glass panel and run it just outside the 1.50 metres form the shower outlet. 
Try to make the angle in one piece by cutting a 'V' out of the floor section of the angle and bending it 90 degrees, much easier to seal when waterproofing.  
After sticking it down (Sikaflex FC11 is good) let the sealant cure, then put a thin layer of sealant on the inside of the angle, this will ensure the waterproofing membrane will stick even though the sealant has dried. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## breakerboy2000

thanks for your response oldsaltoz, 
which of the options did you mean? 
im not sure the first option would look too 'neat' unless i can get most of the stop covered with grout, having 2 parallel stops so close like that would make laying the tiles alot harder i think? im not sure if thats what you ment?  
and the second one, the stop cuts into the 1500 radius so not sure if thats an option.

----------

